# Birdhouse Ornaments



## trc65 (Dec 10, 2019)

These are the first of my Christmas presents to be completed. Bodies are Eastern red cedar and the roofs are either cherry or apple.



 
All of these are for the great nieces and nephews.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 11 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 10, 2019)

Very cool Tim, I keep meaning to try some of these.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 10, 2019)

Those are pretty cool,If my wife sees those She’ll want one too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 10, 2019)

You guys ought to turn a couple, drill a few holes, quick turn and some finish. Hardest part is gluing birds to perches without gluing them to your fingers.......

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 10, 2019)

So cool. Such a neat project.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 10, 2019)

Very cool Tim. You done good again!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Dec 10, 2019)

Very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Dec 10, 2019)

Those are awesome. Where do you find your birds? I looked at the local hobby store and the ones they had arnt half as nice as yours.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 10, 2019)

I found these in Hobby Lobby. I think the brand name is "Mayberry Street". These are painted hard plastic. They were around $4.00 for a package of 12. Amazon also sells these, but they want $12+ for the exact same package.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 11, 2019)

What finish did you use? They are very nice
Looking. I love them!


----------



## trc65 (Dec 11, 2019)

Homemade friction polish, heavy on shellac and light on oil. 

5 parts Bullseye shellac, 4 parts alcohol, 1 part boiled linseed oil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 3


----------



## CWS (Dec 11, 2019)

Great group of birdhouses. I just read that someone in Vegas is gluing cowboy hats on birds. Going to new a bigger house.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 11, 2019)

trc65 said:


> Homemade friction polish, heavy on shellac and light on oil.
> 
> 5 parts Bullseye shellac, 4 parts alcohol, 1 part boiled linseed oil.



so almost like a OB shine juice?


----------



## trc65 (Dec 11, 2019)

Yep, although I think the OB juice is more like a 1:1:1 ratio. The one I mix should build a little quicker with the higher percentage of shellac.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 11, 2019)

Nice. I need to make some of these. I have a box full of cedar blocks I got a while ago. Now I have an idea of what to do with em.

Are they hollowed out or just a hole drilled in the side?


----------



## trc65 (Dec 11, 2019)

Hollowed by drilling down through the top. I'll draw up a quick diagram to show what I did. Will make it quicker for anyone wanting to make a couple.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 11, 2019)

trc65 said:


> Hollowed by drilling down through the top. I'll draw up a quick diagram to show what I did. Will make it quicker for anyone wanting to make a couple.


Ah, ok, now I know how to mount em to turn em.
Thanks Tim!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 11, 2019)

Here is a quick sketch.



 

Drill a hole in the top of the body 1.25 to 1.5 deep. Remember the depth as you shape the body/ finial. Drill the holes for the entrance and perch. Mount block in chuck with top towards tail stock. Round and cut a tenon 1.25 dia about 3/16" tall to match the hole you will drill in the roof. Shape body, and reverse and hold body by tenon, or by expansion in the hole. Shape finial, sand and finish.

Drill hole in roof. Depth will depend on how you want to shape roof. Mount in chuck with hole towards tail stock. Shape roof and part off. Reverse and finish shaping the top detail, sand, finish. 

I wanted a roofline that extended down over the body, so I drilled a half inch deep hole and hollowed the interior so I only had a 1/8" mortise when done. 

In doing a test house, couldn't find my 1.25 bit, so used a 1.375 bit. Works fine, just match your tenon on the body to drill size.

Body doesn't need to be drilled/hollowed, but it removes a lot of weight.

Hope this makes some sense.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 11, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Ah, ok, now I know how to mount em to turn em.
> Thanks Tim!



I mounted the square block directly in my 50mm jaws. When I reversed the body to do the finial, I switched to a chuck with my small jaws used in expansion. Not a pain to switch chucks as I was batch turning these instead of turning individual houses to completion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 12, 2019)

trc65 said:


> Yep, although I think the OB juice is more like a 1:1:1 ratio. The one I mix should build a little quicker with the higher percentage of shellac.



mom going to have to try this. Since I’m new to turning I’ve been trying everything. I just made ob shine juice the other day. Is this finish strong enough for handling? Like on bottle openers and stoppers? I also found a YouTube video where a guy takes BLO puts it on a paper towel and wets the piece, then applies CA to the paper towel in the same place and you add it while the BLO is still wet. Wait for the CA to dry, and lightly sand and keep repeating. That made a very nice smooth finish as well. I love this forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 12, 2019)

Zack, the shine juice, or my mix is not a good finish for anything used near alcohol. The concentration of alcohol in beer and wine is not strong, but over time, splashes and vapor will degrade the shellac.

On bottle openers/stoppers I've used oil based wipe on poly. CA finishes would also be good as would water based poly. Even an oil finish would work, although you wouldnt get the shine from just oil and it would need to be refreshed from time to time.

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 12, 2019)

trc65 said:


> Zack, the shine juice, or my mix is not a good finish for anything used near alcohol. The concentration of alcohol in beer and wine is not strong, but over time, splashes and vapor will degrade the shellac.
> 
> On bottle openers/stoppers I've used oil based wipe on poly. CA finishes would also be good as would water based poly. Even an oil finish would work, although you wouldnt get the shine from just oil and it would need to be refreshed from time to time.



so if I have already put shine juice on one, can I put a different finish on it now, over top of the original shine juice?


----------



## trc65 (Dec 12, 2019)

Yes you can. I'd probably go with a oil based poly over the top. I use plain old Minwax in your choice of sheen as I almost always have some around, but any of the oil based wipe on finishes will work.


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 12, 2019)

You 


trc65 said:


> Yes you can. I'd probably go with a oil based poly over the top. I use plain old Minwax in your choice of sheen as I almost always have some around, but any of the oil based wipe on finishes will work.



Do you ever use the spray poly that minwax has? And is poly the same as lacquer? Sorry for all the questions :(


----------



## trc65 (Dec 12, 2019)

Let me back up one point first. Which shellac product did you use to make your shine juice? I ask as there are two versions of the shellac. The Bullseye shellac in a _yellow_ can has wax in it which doesn't play well with oil based poly finishes nor with water based finishes. 

The Bullseye _sealcoat_ doesn't have wax and you can use anything over it. 

Assuming you used the shellac in a yellow can ( as it is cheaper and more readily available), your best option is some spray lacquer in your choice of sheen. Lacquer will work over the waxed shellac.

Do some test pieces before you use the spray on your projects just to get a feel for how light/heavy a coat to use and how the can sprays.

Long winded way to answer your question, but poly and lacquer are not the same.

Don't worry about asking questions, we've all been where you are trying to make sense of all the options.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 12, 2019)

Nicely done!!! Next year you'll need to upgrade to a nest with eggs turned from palm seeds like these!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 12, 2019)

I use Christmas palm seeds to turn eggs from. They have burgundy lines inside making speckled eggs. I thread the tops usually or drill a larger opening hole so folks can see the nest & eggs inside.

Just harvested a couple thousand seeds. About 3/4" long before turning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 12, 2019)

I've got some more to turn this year, but they will be ordinary houses. The kids would love to have some like yours though, going to have to keep that in mind for next year.

In addition to the bird houses, I've still got to turn a pterodactyl house for a nephew who is dinosaur crazy - might just have to turn an egg or two for the inside...... they love the eggs I turn for Easter each year. Got some small pieces of spalted Apple that look exotic enough when egg shaped.

I've not tried any thread chasing, so will have to be larger entrance hole. Not a problem as I couldn't find a pterodactyl as small as the birds and planned the dino house to be 50% or more larger.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 13, 2019)

trc65 said:


> Let me back up one point first. Which shellac product did you use to make your shine juice? I ask as there are two versions of the shellac. The Bullseye shellac in a _yellow_ can has wax in it which doesn't play well with oil based poly finishes nor with water based finishes.
> 
> The Bullseye _sealcoat_ doesn't have wax and you can use anything over it.
> 
> ...



I would have to go down to the basement to look, but I think it’s bullseye shellac clear in a white can maybe? I didn’t get the one that said amber on it, because all the shine juice recipes I saw say to use clear. You got me! I’m about to get a notebook to take notes on all the different information I’m learning!I keep taking screen shots on my phone lol!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 13, 2019)

Tim, those are great. The proportion and scale are perfect in my opinion. Well done, your family will be happy. I can see requests in your future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 13, 2019)

Nicely done! The proportions look great as does the finish!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 13, 2019)

Gardnaaa said:


> I’m about to get a notebook to take notes on all the different information I’m learning!I keep taking screen shots on my phone lol!



I would highly recommend doing just that. I've got a couple composition notebooks that I try to keep track of things with. 

One is just a turning notebook that I include sketches, diagrams and info about my projects. I don't sketch or record every item I turn, but anything new I turn gets recorded. Really helps when projects like ornaments and snowmen only get made once a year. Also helps keep track of whom got which gift/ project each year. I also use it when I come across a unique project I might someday make. I keep lots of bookmarks and photos, but it becomes cumbersome quickly when trying to find something.

Second notebook I keep just for finishing. Include info on flat work projects as well as turning. Lots of recipes and notes, it also has info on finishing schedules that I've used, especially using dyes, wash coats, stains, etc. If I ever need to go back and duplicate a finish used on a piece of furniture, I can.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1 | Useful 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 13, 2019)

I have a few folders on my pc. Linked to phone. So i can access them them easily. 
I need to start a notebook though. Thats a good idea.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 21, 2019)

Here are more birdhouses. These are for the adults, with the exception of the large one, that is a pterodactyl house for one great nephew. Just have to glue the birds on their perches. Bodies are canary wood, walnut, Apple and padauk. Roofs are black locusts, elm, Apple and walnut.

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 21, 2019)

trc65 said:


> Here are more birdhouses. These are for the adults, with the exception of the large one, that is a pterodactyl house for one great nephew. Just have to glue the birds on their perches. Bodies are canary wood, walnut, Apple and padauk. Roofs are black locusts, elm, Apple and walnut.
> 
> View attachment 175984



Man I love these. I really have to try something like this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 22, 2019)

Gardnaaa said:


> Man I love these. I really have to try something like this




They are just like turning a box

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 22, 2019)

Spinartist said:


> They are just like turning a box



I haven’t turned a box yet, but that’s on the list!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

